# Criterion Collection: The Game



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

All I can say is wow.... WOW... WOW!!!!

The Criterion Collection's release of "The Game" on Blu Ray is absolutely phenomenal and totally worth the price of admission. We gave this one a spin last week... it was as good as the reviews had suggested.

If you're looking to bathe your screen with delicious and striking images... inky blacks... and a top notch video transfer... you gotta pick this up. The included book claims the transfer is "a new digital transfer created in 2K resolution on a Northlight film scanner from the original camera negative"

Not to mention, the audio. Two mixes are on the disk... the original theatrical mix AND a near-field remix for home theaters. Both presented in DTS-HD.

This release has it all... a *great* movie treated with great respect.

Here's a link the CC's website: http://www.criterion.com/films/28058-the-game


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Purchased it the day it released. Big fan of the movie and amazing audio/video quality. I'm amazed at the number of people who have never seen it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Totally agree --- one of DF's great movies, for sure!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, definitely one of the lesser known directors to the casual moviegoing crowd. I think many people would be surprised by just how many he directed. Se7en, Fight Club, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, Social Network, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and Zodiac just to name a few.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting - did they take a 15 year old movie and re-do it from a visual and audio standpoint?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure you could say the re-did it... but released on blu ray, yes.

The Game was released on Laser Disc in the late 90's. This BD version is simply a new transfer supervised by David Finchner. The audio contains the original theatrical track in 5.1 DTS HD along with a near field remix also in 5.1 DTS HD that was included on the laser disc.

The upside is all of the above. The downside is that you are going to pay around $30 for it.

Worth it, though, IMO!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Yes, definitely one of the lesser known directors to the casual moviegoing crowd. I think many people would be surprised by just how many he directed. Se7en, Fight Club, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, Social Network, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and Zodiac just to name a few.


I recently purchased Zodiac on BD. Apparently it is now out of print... although I see amazon is now selling some new copies.... but I watched the price for that movie swing between 16 and 25 bucks.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just ordered a copy of Zodiac.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool. I've had it for a month or so. Never seen it... Heard its great.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've seen it but I do remember it being good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way... The Criterion Collection release of The Game is on a big price drop at the moment:
17.99 at amazon


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I love this movie! I had been watching the price on this and waiting for it to go on sale and my patience finally paid off! 
Now I just have to find time to watch it along with all the other movies I picked up in the last month.


----------

